# Things you LOVE or HATE about the United Kingdom...



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Things you know, LOVE, or HATE about the United Kingdom...try to be honest...i'm just interested it what people think...but try not to start an international argument...


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

I love the humour. I hate all those snobs, whom are for the most part anti Europe too!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Love the passion for sports - specially football - and much of their rock music
Hate the many row houses and their girls (You know what i mean - hopefully)


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Love London hate grim northern towns.....


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

LOVE: The openess, the freedom, you can do anything you like.

HATE: Negative attidue/thinking of people


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

well i guess i started it so...
i love, London, the nice countryside and fish and chips lol
i hate, all the stressed out workaholics that live near were i do...


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Love- political system- best in the world, IMO; prime minister's questions; humor; muffins; ceremonials; pop music

Hate- weather; beer culture


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Love: Shopping, London, Architecture, History, The Tube (and British Railways), the food, the beer, the traditional British Pub, the music, the television, the humour, the canals, the beautiful rolling countryside, the tiny quaint villages, the mendering rivers and old castles, the cutting edge arts scene, the modern architecture seen lately, the supermarkets, the cricket, the B-Roads, pints of milk at your doorstep, letter boxes right on your door,

hell, I love the whole atmosphere of the place.

But there are some things I hate: Heathrow (until T5), the yob culture, the nimbys, the confusing rail ticket prices, the high house prices of London and year, the yobs.

Generally though, the good seriously outweighs the bad.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the english accent! 
Hate:england is becoming more and more anti american so i dont know if i will ever visit.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

love: the cities, culture, countryside

dislike: expensiveness, growing police state mentality


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Maki-chan said:


> I love the english accent!
> Hate:england is becoming more and more anti american so i dont know if i will ever visit.


Oh god, the UK isnt Anti-American - Anti-Bush perhaps....but we can differentiate between the administration and the people. Americans are more than welcome in the UK and i very much doubt you will have any hassle at all. 

kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

+ London
+ history
+ British rock bands
+ Scottish landscape
+ low-fare airlines
+ shopping possibilities
+ humor
+ queuing
+ arts scene 
+ British movies
+ Whiskey

- expensiveness
- drunks everywhere on every Friday or Saturday night
- terrorism paranoia
- typical British food
- hooligans
- tabloid press
- rail infrastructure
- anti-EU stance
- the portrayal of Germans in the British media
- monarchy


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Bad English accent


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> - drunks everywhere on every Friday or Saturday night


I also seen that in Germany (an the rest of Europe)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Love: Music, beer, football, landscape, London, Heathrow, diversity, climate (really!) 
Hate: railway system, Thatcher, Churchill, Blair, left traffic, hooliganism, "German speakers are Nazis" attitude.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Love: music, city and suburb atmosphere, humour,countryside, accent, food (well - Indian Brit food, and fish and chips)

Hate: hooliganism and Margaret Thatcher, as well as the alcoholic youth culture that seems to be very prevalent in Europe


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, as a Brit here my list

Love : 

- London
- The Underground
- The Countryside
- The Cathedral Cities
- Oxford/Cambridge/Bath etc (i.e those beautiful smaller cities)
- The weather (despite the current rain, its really not as bad as people think)
- small villages
- Afternoon tea, Bowler hats, The Times  jk 
.....lots of other things i can't think of

Hate:

- Fish & Chips uke:
- NIMBY attitude to ANY form of development or change
- People who love to moan (the grass is always greener in Europe/US - but they will complain when any change is suggested)
- The Media (Tabloids able to shape peoples opinions)
- British Politics (all liers, all the same)
- 'Celebrity' culture
- CHAVS
- Booze culture
- Ladettes
- Fat 13 year old single mums


----------



## Rhoy (Aug 23, 2005)

Love: music, countryside, reefs, writers

HAte: tabloids, drunken hooligans, food, miss marple and sherlock holmes


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Oh god, the UK isnt Anti-American - Anti-Bush perhaps....but we can differentiate between the administration and the people. Americans are more than welcome in the UK and i very much doubt you will have any hassle at all.
> 
> kay:


You sure? I have met alot of English people in japan,cancun,europe etc and they only have bad things to say about americans -.-"


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Maki-chan said:


> You sure? I have met alot of English people in japan,cancun,europe etc and they only have bad things to say -.-"


Ask the millions of Americans who come to visit every year


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

NMBS1 said:


> Bad: has a surprisingly low standard of living, and the housing/accommodation is often deplorable.


:? Only if your expectations are from Hollywood films where all Brits live in a castle and have butlers, the standard of living is pretty high compared to most of the world.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

For me

PLUS

Scenery, pretty rather than spectaular but varied and accessible for leisure. Often combined with historic buildings and small villages

London, one of the world's great cities

Historic small towns and cities all over the country

Food, our native cuisine may not be as strong or varied as France/Italy etc but it is getting rapidly better and the international variety is much greater than in those countries. Anybody who says the food is universally crap just doesn't know where to go.

Summer weather, nice and warm and sunny but with just enough rain to keep the scenery green, no forest fires, heatstroke etc

Cultural diversity, influences from all over the world generally well accepted.

Lack of support for extremism and stable politics.

High standard of living for most people.

History everywhere and a willingness to preserve the best of it while also looking forward. For example the industrial heritage of the north, warehouses, mills, factories and canals turned into cool apartments, leisure destinations etc. Many countries would have just knocked them down and started from scratch.

Education system for the majority especially Universities, some of the best in the world.

Compact geography, everwhere is easily accessible from anywhere

MINUS

Slavishly Pro-American, pro-war, power-seeking foreign policy of government

Winter weather, not cold enough to be picturesque with snow, ice, skiing, just short dark days with grey skies and rain.

Overcrowded transport infrastructure, roads and rail.

The creation of a disillusioned underclass that doesn't exist to such an extent in most of Europe. And the antisocial chavish behaviour that results from it.

Education system fails the 20-30% or so that don't suceed academically because of snobishness about practical training.

Terrible post WWII reconstruction scarring many town and city centres.

Bland suburban housing estates and new towns that emptied the cities of life.

Lagging behind the best in Europe in environmental measures, recycling, litter, cycle paths, sustainable housing, renewable energy, urban public transport etc.

Shallow, celebrity obsessed popular culture imported from the US.

Anti-Europeanism in some parts of the press and public.

Moaning about the UK and not appreciating what we have got, many people are always saying that the UK is crap and x, y or z are always better in Austrlia, France, The US, Spain or wherever. In reality all of those countries have problems too.

Lack of local political power, government is too centralised (in England)


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

I love it, but if I have to talk about good and bad things:

++++
Sense of humour.
Music.
London.
Pubs.
Sports 
Diversity
Atmosphere

----
Food
Weather
Cricket
Euroescepticism
Trains
Girls (in general not my taste).


----------



## NMBS1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> :? Only if your expectations are from Hollywood films where all Brits live in a castle and have butlers, the standard of living is pretty high compared to most of the world.


I have to disagree. The standard of living in the UK is certainly worse than most of Western Europe's and North America's. Just look at the tiny and outrageously overpriced homes throughout most large British cities. In fact, accroding to the UN, Britain's HDI (human development index) places it well below countries like Italy, France, Canada, the United States, the Netherlands, Belgium, etc.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

kenny_in_blue said:


> And influence depends if a monarchy is relevant or not? What a complete idiot. Why dont you go on with your India created modern world crap when your at it.


What the hell are you talking about? All I said was that Britain has a greater influence than Denmark in the modern world...and in the days when monarchy really mattered as well. Calm down.

Also, what the hell? Please discuss relevant issues in the correct threads. We dont need your idiocy and the virus of you spreading all over the forum. Perhaps you have nothing better to do (probably the case), but go find something more productive to do rather than flaming and losing arguments on the internet. Its for your own good.


*Also, I revised my list:*

+ modern Brit music (rap, hip hop excluded)
+ Multiculturalism
+ Fog
+ Countryside
+ London
+ Heathrow
+ Fish and chips
+ Indian food 
+ Common sense
+ Accents
+ Independence from Europe
+ Pub fare
+ Soccer
+ Cricket
+ Rugby
+ Tea!

- Rain
- Hooliganism
- scattered racism
- CHAVS

All in all, one of my favourite areas...especially love England itself. Go UK!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> :? Only if your expectations are from Hollywood films where all Brits live in a castle and have butlers, the standard of living is pretty high compared to most of the world.


Agree.


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

the Nigel Effect said:


> + Fog


You do realise that London only sees 3 naturally foggy days per year on average? We get 145 days of trace precipitation which is less than Amsterdam, Brussels, Paris, Sydney or Moscow, and only slightly more than the eastern USA. London only sees 2 days of snowfall per year on average, with amounts totalling around 1 cm.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

NMBS1 said:


> I have to disagree. The standard of living in the UK is certainly worse than most of Western Europe's and North America's. Just look at the tiny and outrageously overpriced homes throughout most large British cities. In fact, accroding to the UN, Britain's HDI (human development index) places it well below countries like Italy, France, Canada, the United States, the Netherlands, Belgium, etc.



but to be honest it does depend on where you look... in the county of Cheshire (where i live) everyone has a car (most have two, some have three) all of my friends have broadband internet, power showers, large double beds rooms, widescreen TV (some got HD), central heating, two or more bathrooms and at least 3 bedrooms but mainly 4...but yeah there are some small house but every country has them...

but i do no that the quality of life is quite low in the UK..but that in't liveing standards its just things like stress levels, family life etc...


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Indeed - people seem to be getting confused with Quality of life and Standard of Living. 

The UK's standard of living is no different to any other western nation....quality of life may well be a bit lower, eg, Long working hours, expensive housing etc.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

London_2006 said:


> You do realise that London only sees 3 naturally foggy days per year on average? We get 145 days of trace precipitation which is less than Amsterdam, Brussels, Paris, Sydney or Moscow, and only slightly more than the eastern USA. London only sees 2 days of snowfall per year on average, with amounts totalling around 1 cm.


I dont mean London, lol..but I mean that England (and Scotland too) is foggy, which I love.

I used to live there in Warrington in Cheshire County...such a beautiful country!
I want to go back to visit SO BAD!!!! :cheers:


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

+
Football, Glasgow Celtic and Liverpool
Arcitecture
Glasgow
Music
British Airports
Huge number of low cost airlines

-
Everything is over prices and over taxed
Government
Scottish Parliment
Neds (chavs)
Glasgow Rangers Football Club


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> ^^ Indeed - people seem to be getting confused with Quality of life and Standard of Living.
> 
> The UK's standard of living is no different to any other western nation....quality of life may well be a bit lower, eg, Long working hours, expensive housing etc.


No offence, but there is a noticeable difference when you go from Canada or the USA to the UK in standard of living. British GDP per capita was up to 40% lower than what North Americans enjoyed back in the 1960's. The gap has narrowed massively since, but there is still a noticeable difference. I lived in London for 12 years and as recently as 2001. British people on average are still poorer. Less disposable income, less house, less car, less energy, less of everything. Britain may be rich by world standards, but many North Americans don't consider the UK a rich country.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Right, Ok...the UK is a poor country :|


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

isaidso said:


> No offence, but there is a noticeable difference when you go from Canada or the USA to the UK in standard of living. British GDP per capita was up to 40% lower than what North Americans enjoyed back in the 1960's. The gap has narrowed massively since, but there is still a noticeable difference. I lived in London for 12 years and as recently as 2001. British people on average are still poorer. Less disposable income, less house, less car, less energy, less of everything. Britain may be rich by world standards, but many North Americans don't consider the UK a rich country.


Poverty is much more important in the US, and health is better in the UK.

The opinion of many north americans in itself is irrelevant, because the socialisation in both countries is done as to interiorise the "betterness" of one's system.


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

the Nigel Effect said:


> What the hell are you talking about? All I said was that Britain has a greater influence than Denmark in the modern world...and in the days when monarchy really mattered as well. Calm down..


No why the hell did you post "Yeah, it is the oldest - but then, you cant really compare the influence of Denmark to that of Britain." Post that and everyone see´s it as "yeah, it is the oldes - but then, you cant really compare the influence of Denmark to that of Britain SO DANISH MONARCHY IS FUCKING BS AND I DONT GIVE SHIT!" Thats the underlining message everyone see, or did you just want to say that you cant compare Denmark with England if so it could actually hit the top 10 of your meaningless posts note not your top 10 bs post but your top 10 meaningless posts.



the Nigel Effect said:


> Also, what the hell? Please discuss relevant issues in the correct threads. We dont need your idiocy and the virus of you spreading all over the forum. Perhaps you have nothing better to do (probably the case), but go find something more productive to do rather than flaming and losing arguments on the internet. Its for your own good.


Because everyone agrees with me that your nazi philosophy like "India the great founder of civilization" crap is bs?


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> ^^ Right, Ok...the UK is a poor country :|


yeah as in very...
you can see dirty beggars and slums everywhere
the roads are damaged and there are ugly graffiti everywhere
:nuts:


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Why does everyone keep putting British women on their cons? Not tanned enough?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> ^^ Right, Ok...the UK is a poor country :|


I didn't say the UK was poor, I said it was poorer. Please tell me I don't need to explain the difference to you. 

There are lots of great things about the UK, but Canadians certainly don't move to the UK to improve their standard of living. People from India to South Africa may view the UK as rich, but we don't. Canadian standards of living are higher, it's simply reality. Surely, this isn't a revelation to you.


----------



## cncity (Feb 16, 2005)

Recently even british people have started migrating to Canada. I met a couple of families who have lived in UK all their life, but immigrated to Canada a cpl of years ago. When i asked them y would they leave a developed country like UK and come to Canada they said the UK market is over saturated, and its hard to live there. I read in a survey that among the developed countries UK is the worst for kids to grow up, dunno how far that is true. Also the standard of living in Canada is much higher than in UK according to them.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

cncity said:


> Recently even british people have started migrating to Canada. I met a couple of families who have lived in UK all their life, but immigrated to Canada a cpl of years ago. When i asked them y would they leave a developed country like UK and come to Canada they said the UK market is over saturated, and its hard to live there. I read in a survey that among the developed countries UK is the worst for kids to grow up, dunno how far that is true. Also the standard of living in Canada is much higher than in UK according to them.


People who emigrate to Canada and Australia are generally lower Middle classes, i.e. they aren't that well off in the UK comparitively but are workers and homeowners, so they can sell up in the UK and their money goes much further when they emigrate in terms of property.

The standard of living isn't 'much higher' per se, but they can move from relatively low-income neighbourhoods here to relatively affluent neighbourhoods in Canada or Australia, so they do generate a higher standard of living for themselves.

The wealthy do not emigrate from the UK because they can afford the standard of living they aspire to without having to move.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Almost all people who emigrate are middle class of poor. No one is denying the existence of affluence in the UK. The rich live very very well, as the the aristocracy of all countries do. 

What is relevant is how the average citizen lives. Thousands of British people emigrate every year and have for over a century. It is telling that the British emigrate to Canada and Australia, but very few go the other way. 

I admire alot about Britain. It is an amazing place, but you just need to walk around a typical British city to realize fairly quickly that people have a lower standard of living than what is typical in Canada.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

isaidso said:


> What is relevant is how the average citizen lives. Thousands of British people emigrate every year and have for over a century. It is telling that the British emigrate to Canada and Australia, but very few go the other way.


Maybe that's true of Canadians, but there are tens (if not hundreds) of thousands of Australians and Kiwis here.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Loves :
- London
- Nice Buildings
- Nice shopping centers
- Nice transportation
- Nice Music/Bands/Singers
- Nice Sports area
- Nice theme park 
- Nice accent
- I can see all races of people in London.. 
- Nice Infrastructures
- Nice TV shows/movies/humors etc..

Hates :
- Rude people.. (not all tho..)
- Expensive-ness
- Sometimes the accent get me annoyed.. (they talk too fast.. lol :lol
- Hooligans
- Drunks
- Nothing special in the cuisine..


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nmbs1 said:


> I have to disagree. The standard of living in the UK is certainly worse than most of Western Europe's and North America's. Just look at the tiny and outrageously overpriced homes throughout most large British cities. In fact, accroding to the UN, Britain's HDI (human development index) places it well below countries like Italy, France, Canada, the United States, the Netherlands, Belgium, etc.


Not that HDI is at all definitive but we are placed ahead of France, Italy, New Zealand, Germany, Spain, Hong Kong etc and only 0.008 points behind Canada. From being top of the HDI rankings for a long time, Canada is now rapidly slipping down the rankings while the UK is rising.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index

Of course homes are generally smaller in Europe as a whole compared to Canada where there are only 30m people in a huge area. Homes in NYC, Paris or Tokyo are smaller than homes in Kansas but that doesn't mean that these places are poorer, just higher density, having visited North America I was surprised at how many homes were built from cheap, board type materials that you would rarely if ever see here, even in Hurricane and Tornado areas such as Mississippi or New Orleans.



isaidso said:


> No offence, but there is a noticeable difference when you go from Canada or the USA to the UK in standard of living. British GDP per capita was up to 40% lower than what North Americans enjoyed back in the 1960's. The gap has narrowed massively since, but there is still a noticeable difference. I lived in London for 12 years and as recently as 2001. British people on average are still poorer. Less disposable income, less house, less car, less energy, less of everything. Britain may be rich by world standards, but many North Americans don't consider the UK a rich country.


British GDP per capita is certainly lower than the US but not far behind Canada. In Canada the GDP/Capita tends to be highest in remote states with big natural resources and few people, in Ontario or Quebec it is no higher than the UK as a whole and indeed much lower than the richer parts of the UK.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

all races is nothing special in today's Europe...


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

+
Cities
Monuments
Cars (Jaguar, Aston Martin, Lotus)
Rock music
Punctuality

-
Food
Hooligans
Chavs
Weather


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

isaidso said:


> What is relevant is how the average citizen lives. Thousands of British people emigrate every year and have for over a century. It is telling that the British emigrate to Canada and Australia, but very few go the other way.


:? Yes, lots of Brits emigrate, the high house values here make it easy for average Brits to buy lots of real estate in cheaper countries like Canada but there are also tons of Australians over here together with French, Spanish, Germans, Americans etc

It's true that houses and life in general are more expensive here than Canada but wages are higher too.

Look at Cisco systems for example, the average Canadian employee gets $55,263 with 3.5 weeks holiday and $3,500 bonus while the average British employee gets $69,400 with 5 weeks holiday and a $6,500 bonus.

http://tcpmag.com/international/article.asp?EditorialsID=272
http://tcpmag.com/international/article.asp?EditorialsID=273

The UK minimum wage is also about 50% higher than in Canada (more for some provinces).

The UK was a country of net emigration in the 60s and 70s but more recently the flows have been the other way.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

iampuking said:


> Why does everyone keep putting British women on their cons? Not tanned enough?


Too much tan rather. :lol:

Seriously though, you can't just generalise about millions of women like they are all the same.

A few more things:

- You are entitled to your opinion that British weather is rubbish (that is my opinion too), but remember that it is not a fact. For instance, equatorial climates also suck in my opinion.
- Hooligans are to be found in several countries.
- How many of you actually know what a "chav" is?


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

LOVE

Britain's role in shaping the world
Democratic tradition
A certain "common sense"
A traditional lack of support for totalitarian politics
Self-deprecating humour
Healthy euroscepticism
Sporting tradition
Architectural heritage
Landscape


HATE

Tabloid press
Bland, overpriced food
Binge drinking culture
Yob culture
Chavs
Fat bints
Trains
Commie blocks
Superiority/inferiority complex with regards to "Europe"
Property porn
Passive agressiveness
Fake tan


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

iampuking said:


> Why does everyone keep putting British women on their cons? Not tanned enough?


It is a bid odd... sure we have our fair share of rough slappers, but a lot of the world's most celebrated beautiful women are English: Keira Knightley, Naomi Campbell, Kate Moss, Sienna Miller, Liz Hurley, Catherine Zeta Jones, Kate Beckinsale, Rachel Weisz, Kate Winslet, Thandie Newton (etc)


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

In the HATE list I'd like to add the petty, destructive in-fighting between the different nationalities.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> It is a bid odd... sure we have our fair share of rough slappers, but a lot of the world's most celebrated beautiful women are English: Keira Knightley, Naomi Campbell, Kate Moss, Sienna Miller, Liz Hurley, Catherine Zeta Jones, Kate Beckinsale, Rachel Weisz, Kate Winslet, Thandie Newton (etc)


I agree, it is odd that a whole nations women can be considered ugly by some people....talk about stereotyping. 

Anyway, i can see where some of these opinions come from...and would like to add some more to my hate list (with regard to certain members of our femail population)

Hate:

- Fake Tan
- Bleached blonde hair (looks ridiculous and lacks any class) 
- Slutty Dress sense of lots of ugly women who really should know better
- Dizziness/Dumbness - and thinking that they will be made if they can only find a rich footballer to marry. 

However, most British girls certainly arent like this - its just the trashy sort tend to be louder, and more noticed.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The misanthropist said:


> In the HATE list I'd like to add the petty, destructive in-fighting between the different nationalities.


And even within the English nation: North vs South

Although to be blunt it just seems to be a case of everyone hating people from Southern England (especially London). That's what happens when a country is so centralised and the capital is so geographically off-centre.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

+++
music
modern architecture
Scotland
British Airways
tradition
thriller movies with emphasis not being on special effects

---
food ie. fish and chips
climate => bad mood
foreign policy ie. putting finger into terrorist eye and then complaining about their revenge
stingy attitude

And I couldn`t care less about their queen and cricket. If they like them I am happy too  And if you don`t like English girls, cities over there are so full of foreigners that you won`t miss anything.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Singidunum said:


> +++
> music
> modern architecture
> Scotland
> ...


Eh? Are you implying that because of Tony Blair's foreign policy somehow the events of the 7th of July were 'deserved' and therefore we shouldn't condemn the murder of un-related and innocent civilians? Oh right. "/


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Singidunum said:


> ---
> stingy attitude


Why are we stingy? We don't give enough money to Serbia?

Scandinavian countries give more international aid than we do as a % of GDP but apart from that we are more generous than virtually any other country.

http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/14/5/38354517.pdf

Our private citizens also have a very good record of giving to charitable causes.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

I've never been to UK so... I can't honestly say much. Somethings I will say:

+British humour


-British tabloids


Most Brits I've met have been good-natured and some are quite humble-minded - if that makes any sense.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

@Jonesy Damn it I am not talking about charity but everyday expense for yourselves. Brits often look after every penny even if they are rich way more then some other nations. 

@iampuking - Are you kidding me? Terrorist attacks will never be justified because they are directed towards civilians. Terrorists are cowards and lunatics but you should never forget that Blair has more responsibility for those attacks than the brain washed moron that had blown the bomb on subway.


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

Singidunum said:


> Terrorists are cowards and lunatics but you should never forget that Blair has more responsibility for those attacks than the brain washed moron that had blown the bomb on subway.


What kind of fucked up twisted logic is that?


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Are you imlying that terrorists and Blair are good people who are not causing unnecessary victims for the UK? If that's so then I don`t think my logic is twisted.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

^^but it was not him that told them to blow up those bombs...


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

Singidunum said:


> @Jonesy Damn it I am not talking about charity but everyday expense for yourselves. Brits often look after every penny even if they are rich way more then some other nations.
> 
> @iampuking - Are you kidding me? Terrorist attacks will never be justified because they are directed towards civilians. Terrorists are cowards and lunatics but you should never forget that Blair has more responsibility for those attacks than the brain washed moron that had blown the bomb on subway.


Maybe, but I still don't think Blair has more responsibility. Sure, this "War on Terror" is a load of shite, though the war on Afghanastan IMO was justified, but Iraq, not sure really. But everyone seems to be under the delusion that the coalition forces are the ones doing the killing, no i'll think you'll find it's terrorists blowing up car bombs in packed market stalls. The coalition forces are just worsening the problem. What i'm saying is that Whatever Blair or Bush did, it's not their responsiblity if some nutters reacts to it in a completely messed up manner. The way you worded it gave me the wrong impression.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Not that HDI is at all definitive but we are placed ahead of France, Italy, New Zealand, Germany, Spain, Hong Kong etc and only 0.008 points behind Canada. From being top of the HDI rankings for a long time, Canada is now rapidly slipping down the rankings while the UK is rising.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index
> 
> ...


What the heck? Are you sure that list is correct? It says the US is at .948 and it increased by ^2 I think the US has gotten worse during these 'iraq years'.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Maki-chan said:


> What the heck? Are you sure that list is correct? It says the US is at .948 and it increased by ^2 I think the US has gotten worse during these 'iraq years'.


Iraq is not a factor in HDI. The only factors considered are GDP/capita (PPP), Life expectancy, basic literacy and school enrolement ratios. This limited selection of stats is why I don't consider it to be at all definitive. Actually, I don't think that any list can be, Quality of life is a very personal subjective thing.


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 29, 2006)

Mickeebee said:


> Love London hate grim northern towns.....


Doesn't bother me too much one way or other what you think, but just out of idle curiosity: have you actually been to any of those 'northern towns' ('grim' or otherwise) or for that matter northern cities or country? 

- or do you just believe what you've been told by bigoted London media hacks and wilfully ignorant Yanks like Paul Theroux?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Iraq is not a factor in HDI. The only factors considered are GDP/capita (PPP), Life expectancy, basic literacy and school enrolement ratios. This limited selection of stats is why I don't consider it to be at all definitive. Actually, I don't think that any list can be, Quality of life is a very personal subjective thing.


Moreover quality of life cannot be measured with a single number, it doesn't take into account inequalities and an average is always dependant on extreme margins.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> And even within the English nation: North vs South
> 
> Although to be blunt it just seems to be a case of everyone hating people from Southern England (especially London). That's what happens when a country is so centralised and the capital is so geographically off-centre.


It works both ways and you know it.

Besides, Liverpool has probably been reviled in the national press in recent years more than any other city (even London).


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

well here are a few from me:

+England has some amazing smaller cities,with great atmosphere and style,like Bournemouth and Brighton

+ everything is so green ..+

+beautiful monuments,some amazing architecture

+very successful in music

+pubs everywhere,some very nice

+English breakfast...mmmm

+Sacha Baron Cohen ....

+some beautiful car companies


and 

-i HATE chavs-gangstas-knife culture-fake gangstas

-i don't like London so much-and i hate some of it's suburbs..

-honestly not a racist but i think there are too many immigrants...especially in London...day by day the U.K is losing it's traditional identity i think...

-sometimes the weather..

-hey what happened to fish and chips?now it's full of kebab shops:nuts: .

-SOMETIMES,EXTREMELY!CRITICAL OF OTHER NATIONS,ESPECIALLY THE MEDIA,i mean really extremely critical and cynical lot of times...a bit disappointing ..


As for it's people it depends...you can have bad and good people like everywhere.....


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

isaidso said:


> North Americans don't consider the UK a rich country.


Canada is rich, but the US is definetly overrated. There are many rich people in the US but much more poor people as well, slums etc you won´t find anywhere in western Europe. Plus the UK offers free health care and other services to its people while the US doesn´t.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

NMBS1 said:


> I have to disagree. The standard of living in the UK is certainly worse than most of Western Europe's and North America's. Just look at the tiny and outrageously overpriced homes throughout most large British cities. In fact, accroding to the UN, Britain's HDI (human development index) places it well below countries like Italy, France, Canada, the United States, the Netherlands, Belgium, etc.


That is simply not true. Britain is actually ranked higher than Germany, France, and Italy on the HDI Index:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_Development_Index

---
16) Britain
17) France
18) Italy
---
21) Germany
---


In GDP per capita (nominal) Britain ranks above Japan, Canada, and all of the other western European countries. It's only 10% behind the US:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(nominal)_per_capita

---
08) United States = $44,190
---
10) Britain = $39,213
---
12) Canada = $38,951
---
16) Australia = $36,553
17) France = $35,404
18) Germany = $35,204
19) Japan = $34,188 
---


In GDP per capita (PPP) Britain is ranked 11th, just one place lower than usining nominal GDP, and still ranks above Japan, and all of the other western European countries. Canada, is marginally lower in nominal and marginally higher by PPP:


04) United States = $43,444
---
09) Canada = $35,494
--- 
11) Britain = $35,051
--- 
16) Australia = $32,938
--- 
18) Japan = $32,647
19) Germany = $31,095
20) Italy = $30,732
21) France = $30,693
---


If you include assets wealth the UK is actually wealthier per capita than the US. Britain's home ownership rate (70%) is slightly higher than in the US (69%) and the average home price is much higher in Britain. My parents, for instance, an ordinary middle class family, are dollar millionaires simply based on the value of their suburban home.


----------



## iampuking (Mar 10, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> well here are a few from me:
> 
> +England has some amazing smaller cities,with great atmosphere and style,like Bournemouth and Brighton
> 
> ...


I consider the "national identity" one of tolerance, acceptance and... politeness, you don't have to be British to have these qualities.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

thankyou! can I buy ya a pint?

Go to any school in London and the children will be 55 percent foreign born, 40 percent ethnic and speak over 300 languages, over 50 percent with English their second language.

However are they English? 
Absolutely, they speak with the strong London accent, are mad about football (or cricket /rugby / rowing if its a posh school), UK rock/garage/indie and despite being loud, and lets face it a bit chavvy, are still amazingly tolerant and unfazed by attention grabbing behaviour when it comes down to it, and secretly be in the scouts or girl guides. 

They will also grow up to get legless on the Costa del Sol and watch Big Brother, and never wear a coat on a night out, and a kebab or a curry after. They will read the Metro or The Sun or the Times on their commute, buy their clothes off the High Street every month and find themselves suddenly being polite in public.

Talk to any teacher in a London comprehensive and theyll astound you with the new diversity, but also with how that doesnt detract from the 'Englishness' of the school culture. I saw a school perform a brilliant Shakespeare production - Romeo was Nigerian, Juliet Afghan, and they did it perfectly and utterly convincingly.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

sounds like a tourist brochure :laugh:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

+London
+Architecture
+Villages/Towns
+Countryside
+Tea!
+Old Horror Movies
+BBC Documentaries
+History
+Multiculturalism
+Suburbia
+Queen
+Pubs
+Cars

-Weather (its shit isnt it?)
-Chavs
-Gangstaz
-Fish'n'Chips
-Celebs
-Railways (too expensive)


----------



## as cities burn (Aug 29, 2005)

+ London, Edinburgh, Cardiff, Belfast (and Dublin for ROI) - awesome capital cities
+ Birmingham, Manchester, Liverpool, Leeds, Newcastle, Glasgow etc, our provincial cities are full of surprises and on the up and up at the mo 
+ Multicultural towns and cities
+ Beautiful villages
+ Northumberland's unspoilt beaches (esp on the 2 warm days of the year!)
+ Ironic sense of humour
+ Pub banter
+ Gorgeous countryside
+ Some great tv shows
+ Music

- Couch potato culture
- Drinking culture on weekends
- It's been said plenty times and not for nothing-Tabloids
- Some really really crappy t.v.
- Hipocrisy in the postmodern 'anything goes' attitude
- Weather (it's nearly June and it's still freezing here in Newcastle!) Too cloudy most of the time!
- London's dominance and tendency to look down on the rest of the country (generalising massively there but I do think it's there)
- The rest of the country's negativity towards London (again, generalising a lot there!)
- Economic and social inequality in a strong economy. 
- The expectation that England will win every world cup before it begins! We have a very long way to go before that becomes a reality!


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

+Mr. bean 
+parks
+the Westminster palace (i like the architecture)
+trafalgar square 

-The Heathrow airport (i explained this before )
-driving on the left

gotta think of some other negative stuffs...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ What's wrong with driving on the left?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Jonesy55 said:


> Look at Cisco systems for example, the average Canadian employee gets $55,263 with 3.5 weeks holiday and $3,500 bonus while the average British employee gets $69,400 with 5 weeks holiday and a $6,500 bonus.
> 
> http://tcpmag.com/international/article.asp?EditorialsID=272
> http://tcpmag.com/international/article.asp?EditorialsID=273
> ...


I don't think one company really matters. Fact is that pre-tax median household income is a bit higher in Canada than the UK:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_States#International_comparison

Canada: $43k
UK: $39k

That difference can buy you alot.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Insanedriver said:


> +Mr. bean
> 
> -*driving on the left*
> 
> gotta think of some other negative stuffs...


Yikes, thats a bad point against: 

Anguilla
Antigua & Barbuda
*Australia*
Bahamas
Bangladesh
Barbados
Bermuda
Bhutan
Bophuthatswana
Botswana
British Virgin Islands
Brunei
Cayman Islands
Channel Islands
Ciskei
Cyprus
Dominica
Falkland Islands
Fiji
Grenada
Guyana
*Hong Kong*
*India*
Indonesia
*Ireland*
Jamaica
*Japan*
Kenya
Lesotho
Macau
Malawi
Malaysia
Malta
Mauritius
Montserrat
Mozambique
Namibia
Nepal
*New Zealand*
*Pakistan*
Papua New Guinea
St. Vincent & Grenadines
Seychelles
Sikkim
Singapore
Solomon Islands
Somalia
*South Africa*
Sri Lanka
St Kitts & Nevis
St. Helena
St. Lucia
Surinam
Swaziland
Tanzania
Thailand
Tonga
Trinidad & Tobago
Uganda
US Virgin Islands
Venda
Zambia
Zimbabwe

 kay:


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

still you realize most countries drive on the "right" side of the road ^^


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, lighten up a bit - ok, a bit off-strict-topic but interesting relevant comparison which would have been a bit meaningless without the pix, which I for one was happy and interested to see.

And he's entitled to post his honest opinions (that's not 'hate', however forthrightly expressed), though I for one don't agree with his views on Jonesy's Shrewsbury examples.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lee said:


> The British tradition of using a lot of brick has transcended into many US cities, like Washington D.C.


Yes, I remember Adams Morgan has some nice brick architecture, I stayed there a few years back, great district.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Ask the millions of Americans who come to visit every year


I hate to break it to you, but so many Americans I know are disappointed upon visiting the U.K., including myself in some ways...

It isn't your fault, it's just we have high expectations, I mean really really high expectations. We expect everything to be all proper, rich, and sophisticated. We expect the culture to be a little different. Also the expensiveness. It is amazing for most Americans unless you live in New York or the Washington D.C. area. Most American never expect it to be that expensive...

What Americans do like after coming out of Britain and London is the liberal, free atmosphere and lifestyle. Also we love visiting all of your palaces like Kensington, Buckingham, but for some reason we expect more. We are Americans afterall. Never satisfied .

We also like the pub and the laid-back attitude in them. We also admire how people seem to enjoy life here more..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I dont' have time to post my opinions, I will do so later. 
-Thanks, macon4ever


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Justme said:


> Lee, why on earth are you posting photos of the US in a thread about the UK.
> 
> Write that you like Brick buildings, fine. Write that they have plenty in the US, fine, but there is no need to post photos in a UK thread. Delete them please, or can a mod delete them.
> 
> Oh, and once again, you only posted a "hate".


Why did I post pictures? Because I wanted to show examples of British influence, to back up my statement. There's nothing hateful about it. I wont delete them, and infact, I may add more. You should delete those offensive pictures of those VERY ugly homes.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> I hate to break it to you, but so many Americans I know are disappointed upon visiting the U.K., including myself in some ways...
> 
> It isn't your fault, it's just we have high expectations, I mean really really high expectations. We expect everything to be all proper, rich, and sophisticated. We expect the culture to be a little different. Also the expensiveness. It is amazing for most Americans unless you live in New York or the Washington D.C. area. Most American never expect it to be that expensive...
> 
> ...


I was actually responding to someone who said they didn't want to come to the UK because they felt there was lots of Anti-Americanism over here....i kind of flippantly said they should ask the millions of americans who visit to see if they experience any feeling of Anti-Americanism while they are here kay: 

I suspect most American tourists don't sense any form of dislike, and are, on the whole, quite welcomed by us brits

But, if you expect us all to be 'proper, rich and sophisticated' and to drink tea at high noon, to wear bowler hats, to ride in carriages, to toast the queen, to push our children in perambulators and to say 'pip-pip - cherio' etc (ok, i'm exagerating  ). Then Surely any disappointment is down to you not doing your homework before visiting


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

Justme said:


> Lee, why on earth are you posting photos of the US in a thread about the UK.
> 
> Write that you like Brick buildings, fine. Write that they have plenty in the US, fine, but there is no need to post photos in a UK thread. Delete them please, or can a mod delete them.
> 
> Oh, and once again, you only posted a "hate".


Jesus, calm down! They're only pictures!

Pebbledash and mismatching semis are also a pet hate of mine. 

I live in northern Spain and the problem ChrisV mentioned with respect to the Irish countryside is also prevalent here. Farmhouses are abandoned as self-built McMansion-style villas of doubtful taste mushroom, especially in areas nearer to towns.

I hope I've not angered just me by deviating from the UK theme.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> I was actually responding to someone who said they didn't want to come to the UK because they felt there was lots of Anti-Americanism over here....i kind of flippantly said they should ask the millions of americans who visit to see if they experience any feeling of Anti-Americanism while they are here kay:
> 
> I suspect most American tourists don't sense any form of dislike, and are, on the whole, quite welcomed by us brits
> 
> But, if you expect us all to be 'proper, rich and sophisticated' and to drink tea at high noon, to wear bowler hats, to ride in carriages, to toast the queen, to push our children in perambulators and to say 'pip-pip - cherio' etc (ok, i'm exagerating  ). Then Surely any disappointment is down to you not doing your homework before visiting


That person was me . I was thinking they were anti american there since everysingle british person i have met abroad(in europe) and especially here in japan only has rude and bad things to say about the US, lol its funny when i tell them i am from the US and they are like "oh well not all americans are like that" then im like damn right yo!. But ive never been to britain so i just made a fast judgement on an entire population on just a few brits i met abroad. DUmb me hno:. I love british people though  they seem always happy and i like their accents.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lee said:


> You should delete those offensive pictures of those VERY ugly homes.


:lol: They are offensive but we need to see the ugly as well as the beautiful to get a true impression of this nation of ours.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Maki-chan said:


> That person was me . I was thinking they were anti american there since everysingle british person i have met abroad(in europe) and especially here in japan only has rude and bad things to say about the US


It's true, I once stayed for a few weeks in a backpacker hostel in Australia, there were loads of nationalities there but only one American, she was the nicest person you'd ever want to meet but every evening she would get abuse from other nationalities about being American, how the US was terrible because of X, Y or Z and how damaging it was to the world. This wasn't just from Brits though, Australians, Dutch, French, Swedes, Kiwis, they all joined in to have a go. I felt so sorry for her, she had done nothing to deserve it. 

I've also heard people here in the UK making negative comments to American tourists on the train I take to work about interenational politics, US gun culture and other issues. 

It's so dumb really but I have also been on the receiving end of anti-Brit rants from Australians blaming me for first world war military disasters and even the massacre of Aboriginal Australians. I've also been insulted by an Italian i'd never met for being anti-European (even though i'm not) presumably because I am British. There are dumb people everywhere.


----------



## ChrisV (Nov 29, 2006)

Odd, I remember none of that anti-US or anti-British sentiment from my brief hitch-hiking and hostelling days in early 1970s Europe, even though Vietnam was a hot topic and focus of youthful protests.

Nearest to that I remember was a young Dutchman in Antwerp youth hostel expounding his belief that Britain wanted WW1 as much as Germany 'because of the colonies'; a Nevadan giggling and chaffing good humouredly about 'The Briddish again' as I came back late into the dormitory in Hamburg one night. And some US citizens who tended to sneer slightly about the Canadians and 'their maple leaves' (flags on rucksacks). All over Europe (or the chunks of it I traversed) it semed possible and natural for all nationals to discuss politics, history etc without rancour.

- oh, except of course for some Belgian Flemings' forthright views about the Walloons and the French language - and possibly vice versa but I didn't get down to southern (Walloon) Belgium at that time to experience the latter.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ Alot has changed since the 70's now they have 2 more wars to add to vietnam.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

LOVE: I love, love, absolutely love British men ... let us pause a moment ... indeed, love all of those fit men..

HATE: Salaries ... I still don't quite understand how exactly one can make it.


----------



## Pobbie (Jul 16, 2005)

Sen said:


> still you realize most countries drive on the "right" side of the road ^^


"Most" and "best" are not synonyms.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

HowardL said:


> HATE: Salaries ... I still don't quite understand how exactly one can make it.


At the current exchange rates of £1=$2, UK salaries are about the same as US salaries (higher at the bottom end of the market, minimum wage type jobs etc), it's just that the cost of living is higher here.

Even taking that into account though, we're still better off than 90% of the world's population, if people in Mozambique can get by, it's not that difficult to live on a British salary in the UK.

http://www.statistics.gov.uk/downlo...Benefits_2005-2006/Taxes_Benefits_2005_06.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_States#International_comparison

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_income_in_the_United_States

28.2% of US households and 42.82% of US individuals have an annual income of less than $25,000 which is pretty low. 

The most bizarre thing is that according to those figures on wikipedia the median household income in the US has actually fallen by 6% between 1999 and 2005, is that right?? I find it difficult to believe when the US economy has been growing strongly most of that time.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

^That seems to be incorrect, because the difference between 46 and 47 is 2.2%. Aggregately, median household income is higher now. When you adjust for inflation it is a little lower, though for the past year (and now) it is once again growing above inflation. Real disposible income has been growing above inflation for much longer.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

edit


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

*Love*

The Cold Weather

*Hate*

Expensive House Prices


----------



## nexus9 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have not lived in the UK for 12 years, save for a brief and pretty well disastrous interlude from mid-1998-mid1999. 

I don't miss the weather. Cold, damp, cheerless - all the year round. Though the weather is no longer consistently warm in Summer in Central Europe either. Global warming.

I don't miss the banality of the gossip mags, I am too lazy to read or bother with local ones, though. I don't care for the yobbery and aggro much either.

The weird accents I hear makes me feel incredibly Professor Higgins and intolerant, for some reason, a lot of which seem to be generated by the TV.

I do miss the 'alternative' culture of the UK and the fact that having to deal with multi-cultural communities, at least in the inner cities, created more tolerance than I can maybe ever hope to find here in some ways.

I miss fresh fish - the sea is a long way away from Budapest.

I go into one or two more things in my blog, at http://www.geocities.com/lyndastevens/blog.html


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Love,

Top Shop I am drooling right now and 

Hate,

Shit weather, "in it" after every word, filth and rats, teenagers with babies everywhere and Heathrow.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Deanb said:


> hate ...huge distance between people


Just travel on the London Underground at peak times and you'll find no distance at all between people


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

brickellresidence said:


> why did you move to miami from britain.


For cuban coffee & all year round weather (and to be with my partner).


----------



## Onoudidnt (Feb 24, 2008)

i like: the nhs, channel 4, st johns wood, harrods, piccidilly circus, camden ect.

i dont like: nasty stanky chavs, the growing evanangelical nutcase population


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

Positives

Football, especially away matches, nothing better than a few beers and football, the perfect mix.

Pubs
Armed Forces
History
York
Some Music
Some Comedy (Monty Python, Blackadder etc)
Clothes


Negatives

Political Correctness.

How TV programs are on for 5 minutes then theres an influx of adverts....

Halifax advert....

Chavs, I seriously despise them, scum of the earth, god knows why they act like 10 men when they're 2 foot tall and weigh 5 stone.

Weather, always miserable and just rains....

England football team, full of useless arseholes. How Wes Brown keeps getting picked is just beyond me, i'd be better than him even if I got shot in the foot just before the game.

Oh yeah, Big Brother. What aload of bollocks that program is seriously.


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's an interesting one. I'm from the UK but heres one thing I like. I'd be interested as to what other people think. The previous post about adverts got me thinking.

Compared to just about everywhere in the world i think we are subjected to less advertising on average. One major example is roads - in many places roads are cluttered with ads everywhere, France for one (please note i am not a Francophobe!). In general the urban environment is protected from huge ads. Yeh weve got the billboards but they tend to be smaller and restricted (anyone been to manila!!)

TV adverts too - we have way less adverts than most places. plus the BBC ad free.

I quite like it, a bit less clutter.


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

hate: cloudy weather, mile temperature, very same food, very same pens and pencils, chavs, wannabes, no highrises!!!


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

pens and pencils??? WHAT? very same food? WHAT?

Please explain yourself


----------



## LinkV (Jul 24, 2008)

OMG, I love the accent.


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

What exactly is a UK accent?


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

Republica said:


> pens and pencils??? WHAT? very same food? WHAT?
> 
> Please explain yourself


No variety of pens/ equipments etc... look at schools in england you'll not find more than 5 different types of pens in one class room. 

Food, people eat same bread (hovis) same ketchup (heinz), everyone eats same things so boring...


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

I love Uk summer, hate its winter.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Nothing beats Summer in London, it's so lively and exciting you don't even care that the nearest beach is over an hour away.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Love: The Beatles. Hate: London fog.*


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

Hate: chavs, football (people are just crazy with football in the Uk), accent from the north of england, the weather (even if it is not as bad as I thort it would be), Britsih Hip Hop (just awfull), Pimp my ride UK (camon that's just hno, the word Lads.

love: Public transports are pretty good in London I think, My under 16 oyster card gets me everywhere for free :banana:, free museum, indian restaurants, the city.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

buildmilehightower said:


> No variety of pens/ equipments etc... look at schools in england you'll not find more than 5 different types of pens in one class room.


What are you talking about???? I have about 50 different types of pens in my desk drawer alone :lol: 



buildmilehightower said:


> Food, people eat same bread (hovis) same ketchup (heinz), everyone eats same things so boring...


Again, what are you talking about?? This is just untrue, if everybody only eats one kind of hovis bread, why do bakers and supermarkets stock dozens of other varieties? Do they just throw this bread away at the end of every day because nobody ever buys it? :laugh: They are not stupid.

Go to any branch of Sainsburys or Tesco and they stock literally tens of thousands of product lines, add in all the stuff that small shops sell which isn't available in supermarkets and the variety is enormous. There is no way that one person could eat all of these things so different people must be eating different combinations of things.

Your point is ridiculous. hno:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> I love Uk summer, hate its winter.


I agree, winter here isn't good, not cold enough for snow and winter sports, just grey clouds, not much sun, short days and rain 

Summer is good though, rarely too hot but often warm and sunny.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

PanaManiac said:


> *Love: The Beatles. Hate: London fog.*


Do you live in 1952?

Love: London, London Underground, BBC, Roads, Houses

Hate: ITV


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

buildmilehightower said:


> No variety of pens/ equipments etc... look at schools in england you'll not find more than 5 different types of pens in one class room.
> 
> Food, people eat same bread (hovis) same ketchup (heinz), everyone eats same things so boring...


This is one of the strangest complaints ever...

Theres hundreds of types of pens. When I go into shops i normally think why the hell are there so many pens!

The bread thing is just silly, you can get every type of bread here. And ketchup yeh heinz is market leader, but it doesnt mean you cant get others... is it really important anyway, its tomato sauce!

And the fog comment... Its not very foggy.

I agree though, winter is crap.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

We get fog here sometimes in the mornings, usually in the months from October to January and especially in rural areas but sometimes in the town too. I quite like it, it gives a mysterious and atmospheric feel. Who wants the weather to be the same all year round? not very interesting imo.

Natural fog = good, smog = bad but we don't get smog any longer since the environmental laws passed in the 1950s and 60s. The old London 'pea-soup' smogs used to kill thousands of people, now that is bad!


----------

